# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  L'histoire d'un chien adopté en refuge :)

## phacélie

Désolée, c'est en anglais, mais je pense qu'on comprend pas mal de choses avec les images quand-même  :: 

En vidéo ici
https://www.facebook.com/thedodosite/posts/2337539296380732?__xts__

En images ici :
https://whatzviral.com/things-we-rea...a-shelter-dog/



Pendant que j'y suis, je rajoute deux images sur l'adoption :


(Juste un rappel quand vous adoptez un animal de compagnie
S'il vous plaît, prenez le temps pour rencontrer ceux qui sont apeurés, les timides, ceux qui ne se remarquent pas (pas totalement sûre de ma traduction là  :: ), ceux qui ont des couleurs banales ou ceux à qui il manque un membre, les plus vieux, les plus faibles.
Ils n'ont pas abandonné.
Ils ont juste besoin de vous.
Et peut-être que vous avez juste besoin d'eux aussi.)






Bref...
Adoptez, n'achetez pas !  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Je vous ai traduit (de mon mieux  :: ) les textes de l'histoire, pour ceux qui ont du mal avec l'anglais.



_Ça a été la meilleure décision spontanée que nous ayions jamais prise._

_Nous navions aucune idée de sa vie davant._
_Est-ce que quelquun lavait aimée ?_
_Avait-elle une maison ou un maître ?_

_Est-ce quelle mangeait bien ou mourrait de faim dans les rues ?_
_Est-ce que quelquun prenait soin delle ?_

_Nous savions que ce ne serait pas facile et  nous ne nous étions pas trompés._

_Elle était terrorisée par son ombre et rampait tout le temps._

_Elle avait peur des mouvements brusques et de lobscurité._

_Elle ne savait pas à quoi pouvaient servir des jouets, elle mangeait vite en étant hypervigilante._

_Il a fallu beaucoup damour et dattention pour faire comprendre à cet animal que nous laimions et avions besoin delle._

_Elle sest avérée être une chienne drôle et remuante._
_Elle faisait aussi quelques bêtises._

_Nous avons commencé à passer plus de temps dehors._
_Nous avons réalisé que nous avions manqué tellement de beaux couchers de soleil_

_Nous avons même perdu du poids et retrouvé la forme._

_Nous nous nous sommes découverts de bons talents d éducateurs._

_Nous avons trouvé de nouveaux amis._

_Même notre foyer est devenue plus douillet et chaleureux._

_Maintenant nos matins ne commencent plus par un café mais par un compromis._
_Tu vas la balader maintenant et moi ce soir, daccord ?_

_À chaque fois que nous rentrons à la maison, elle est incroyablement heureuse._

_Bien sûr, vous pouvez acheter un tel amour._
_Mais si vous voulez avoir un animal de compagnie, ne dépensez pas votre argent, adoptez plutôt._

_Les moments où ils vous regardent avec amour et bonheur nont pas de prix._

_Est-ce que ça change fondamentalement les choses ? Non._
_Ce monde est toujours plein de violence, dinjustice, de douleur et de déception._

_Mais nous savons avec certitude  quil y a un être qui souffre de moins dans le monde maintenant et cest ce qui compte vraiment._

_Une chienne noire dans le rôle dune chienne noire qui a trouvé sa famille._

----------


## Bluecat

Magnifique  ::

----------


## aurore27

C'est ce que j'ai vécu au début avec Cléo et que je vis avec des améliorations chaque jour. A la différence que Cléo est une minette qui ne sort que quand je suis là.

----------


## superdogs

_Nous savions que ce ne serait pas facile et  nous ne nous étions pas trompés._

_Elle était terrorisée par son ombre et rampait tout le temps._

_Elle avait peur des mouvements brusques et de l’obscurité._

_Elle ne savait pas à quoi pouvaient servir des jouets, elle mangeait vite en étant hypervigilante._

_Il a fallu beaucoup d’amour et d’attention pour faire comprendre à cet animal que nous l’aimions et avions besoin d’elle._

_Elle s’est avérée être une chienne drôle et remuante._
_Elle faisait aussi quelques bêtises.
_

Eh eh... ça me rappelle quelqu'une..... ::  Alma...

----------

